# How Many People Got Their Tp's From Online



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

How Many People Got Their Tp's From Online, and how many are still in limbo... Plz list place of purchase


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

wal-fart


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

QVC and OnSale


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

Staples the morning of the fire sale. And I just got confirmation that OnSale shipped my unit from their debacle.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

tiger direct and Best buy (last 32gb they had from that store ever)


----------



## mkjolaf (Aug 21, 2011)

Ordered one from Office Max when they 1st went up for sale. I should be getting it Monday after having my order filled on their second and last batch from HP.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

eBay for around $200.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

Link to onsale for those who got screwed on original order. Needed cancellation number. Originally ordered 16 gig at $99.00 I think. This time payed $149.00 for 32 gig. Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Amazon's portal to OnSale


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Got a 16gb & a 32gb from Onsale on Amazon.


----------



## lbcaptivate (Sep 21, 2011)

I got the first 32g at BB the day of the fire sale. I got their last 32g. I got my second one from Rapibuyr about 2 weeks later.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i got one from (16) cost central, and hp smb(32)... i haven't gotten anything from either


----------



## TheManOTheHour (Aug 23, 2011)

Still waiting on my order form HP SMB to ship out. Ordered on the 21st, so I'm hopeful it'll ship soon.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Have to say I'm glad I bought mine local... ordered one on-line (onsale) and had my order cancelled... ordered a replacement when they did their new sale this last week, and have tracking numbers for it... I'd HOPE that HP will make good on all outstanding SMB orders...


----------



## Tirak (Sep 18, 2011)

I received my first one from rueducommerce.fr and my second is not yet shipped (ordered from fnac.com last Saturday). Both are French online shops.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

scifan said:


> i'd hope that hp will make good on all outstanding smb orders...


 true that


----------



## phoneharry (Sep 28, 2011)

16gb in unopen HP shipping box from ebay - $216 at auction on 9/21/11


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

phoneharry said:


> 16gb in unopen HP shipping box from ebay - $216 at auction on 9/21/11


As tempting as that is... its 100 bucks over anything i'd pay


----------



## phoneharry (Sep 28, 2011)

ericerk said:


> As tempting as that is... its 100 bucks over anything i'd pay


well as long as you're happy. I tried to wait it out,but patience isn't my long suit. I decided having a pad now was worth 100 bucks. And I'm happy. Been playing with this for a few days now. Been happy each one of those days.

for me, it was a good decision.

so* Eric, how much did you pay? And are you enjoying that touchpad*?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

phoneharry said:


> * Eric, how much did you pay? And are you enjoying that touchpad*?


I "Bought" two... 16 for 120, and the other 32 for 160, haven't gotten them yet... so touche


----------



## phoneharry (Sep 28, 2011)

well the bargain hunter in me is jealous. I will buy a 2nd one if I can find a 32Gb model at a retailer for 149. Then I can keep one in WebOS and the other I can port to Android.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Tirak said:


> I received my first one from rueducommerce.fr and my second is not yet shipped (ordered from fnac.com last Saturday). Both are French online shops.


Apparently i missed this post... sorry...
Ummm i never heard of that, and congrats for receiving


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

phoneharry said:


> well the bargain hunter in me is jealous. I will buy a 2nd one if I can find a 32Gb model at a retailer for 149. Then I can keep one in WebOS and the other I can port to Android.


HAHAHAHAHAHH.... If you get lucky and hp releases that second round... they still might just with 7inches (Purley Speculation.. but it was rumoour a while back)


----------



## hakkinen (Aug 24, 2011)

I got my 4 Touchpads (2 64Gb, 1 32Gb and 1 16Gb ^^) from Cdiscount - a French online shop


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

hakkinen said:


> I got my 4 Touchpads (2 64Gb, 1 32Gb and 1 16Gb ^^) from Cdiscount - a French online shop


Lucky man!


----------



## sLikk (Sep 27, 2011)

32 gb from onsale and cost central.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sLikk (Sep 27, 2011)

32 gb from onsale and cost central.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

as a retired dec/compaq/hp employee...got my latest one from HP Employee site on:

ordered my 32G on 9/28/11...$149.00 + $11.00 shipping

order confirmed 9/28/11....

shipping notification 10/1/11

estimated delivery 10/5/11

delivered today and came with webos 3.0.2 installed...

my other 2 a 16GB & a 32GB my daughter picked up for me at Best Buy,Lebanon,NH around 22th aug.


----------



## shock (Oct 6, 2011)

I ordered 3 from smb on 8/21, I started about 5 pm. it was after 10 when my order went mostly through (crashed after the submit) so I wasn't sure if it went through or not so I ordered 3 more (all 16 gig)
I received all 6 of them today.
email stating i could expect them within 2 weeks 9/30/11....

shipping notification 10/1/11

delivery 10/5/11


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

fgdn17 said:


> as a retired dec/compaq/hp employee...got my latest one from HP Employee site on:
> 
> ordered my 32G on 9/28/11...$149.00 + $11.00 shipping
> 
> ...


I orderd mine 22/23 i still don't have a shipping notification


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I orderd mine 22/23 i still don't have a shipping notification


http://news.inventhelp.com/Articles/Electronics/Electronics/hp-touchpad-release-date-12558.aspx


----------



## redundant409 (Oct 2, 2011)

ebay.


----------



## stargazer418 (Aug 21, 2011)

I got a 16 GB that was new and factory-sealed for $223 with free 3-day shipping, which was the lowest-priced Buy it Now auction that I could find.


----------



## blakjak220 (Oct 10, 2011)

I got a 16GB from Amazon for $250 with free 2day shipping... buuuut, I had some old textbooks that I traded in that saved me $150... so I was only out of pocket $100...
And after playing with it for about 2 weeks, I would've been happy to pay the whole $250 for it. This idea where people think that just because HP sold them for $99 that they are now ONLY worth $99 is ridiculous... It's a real nice piece of tech, even for people that paid $250-$300 bucks for it. Plus, the way I am, I would've gone absolutely crazy if I had've bought a $99 one almost 2 months ago and it still wasn't here.... but that's just me.

Oddly enough, the price on amazon has gone down about $30 since I got mine... might buy another one if it gets low enough.


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

I was able to get one locally through Onsale and one through CDW.


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

got mine from HP last Monday, ordered on the 20th, got a notice on the second one ordered on the 21st that it will ship in about 2 more weeks


----------

